# Conformation gear



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I swear this will be my last thread about this!

I was going to get a braided kangaroo lead b/c I saw one that looked SO cool, but then I decided for a GSD, something understated like all black and no beads would be best. The price for custom braiding something so plain just wasn't worth it.

So I think I'm going with a "regular" leather lead. I found this site: http://www.a1leach.com

I'm looking at the Premium Show Leash. Would a 6' be good? This is for UKC.









Now for collars, I was thinking of getting a black 5/16" rolled leather with the gold colored hardware rather than the hex chain type. I just don't like the chains and I can always use a simple leather slip collar in many other contexts. But I also really like martingales. Is that OK for a GSD in the ring? I would get their black rolled leather 5/16" with the gold colored chain?









Does this stuff look decent? I don't need super top quality, I don't plan on showing my dog every weekend or anything like that. I was drawn to this site b/c they also sell the fake leather (ASAT, biothane, whatever it's called) and I wanted to get a tracking line in that, so it would be nice to get working and show supplies in the same place.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

They look great to me. Though I would go with an 8 foot leash. Better to be a little longer than you might need than too short.


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

Why do you want a martingale for a gsd? I have one for Charlie because he would get spooked and back out of his collar. He likes to pull and now his throat sounds like crap. He coughs, hacks and gags. Sounds like I damaged his throat real bad. He also has trouble barking as well. I wouldn't use the martingale if I had a choice.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like how they sit on the head better than the choke. I hate the fine chain chokes (don't care about the looks, I just hate using them). The flat or rolled leather is OK, but I still prefer the martingale b/c it feels more symmetrical. Also for a puppy I'd rather use a martingale than a choke.


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

In my experience with Charlie the martingale is alot better than the choke. I had a choke collar for him that lasted maybe 2 minutes. I don't know if the martingale screwed up his throat or just another problem/illness he has. I just wanted to let you know about the problems I've had with Charlie. I would hate to have something hurt Nikon just simply because I didn't tell you my experience. I guess to answer your question that martingale looks nice to me.


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

What is a kangaroo lead?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's kangaroo leather instead of regular leather, usually they are braided with 2, 4, 6, or 8 strands so you can have fancy patterns and beads. I'm told that the price and quality of the leather is not much different, so with kanga leads you are paying a premium for custom work. Since I want solid black and no embellishments, it's not really worth it. An 8 strand, 6' kanga lead would cost me around $100.

Many problems with regular use of chokes is that the material is crappy and doesn't release correctly, or the choke is put on backwards and doesn't release. If I use a choke on a puppy like Nikon I would fit it so it's leashed on a dead ring anyway (same way Fursavers are used in the SV ring). I like the Martingale b/c it gives a tighter fit without the choke/release since it can only tighten so far. I've just never seen a show martingale used on a GSD so I don't know if it's kosher, so to speak. The dogs themselves have a lot of ring training so they can gait with or ahead of the handler but aren't actually pulling and choking themselves on their lead.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The martingale will be fine. Probably the 6 foot leed also. I use that length in AKC shows.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I talked to some more show/handler people last night and I've decided to get a 4' lead, rolled leather choke, hex chain snake choke (gold), and the rolled leather martingale. I showed them a thin leather lead I already have that's 6' and they said it would be fine if I needed a longer lead, and reminded me that the UKC rings are typically very small, especially for most of the shows I'll be attending. They didn't seem to like the martingale idea, but these were not GSD people and I think they were thinking I mean those shoelace martingale leads like this:









So I'm still going to buy one and see if I like it. We're heading off to the pet store in a bit so I can figure out Nikon's size.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Lies,

So - what did you end up getting?


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I use a really short lead, I think it may be 3 feet because I'm clumsy and I end up dropping it or getting all tangled up in the ring. My dog doesn't really gait out in front of me though, and especially in UKC the rings are pretty small. I also use a thin hex chain choke, a judge told me that these show the head off best. The other advice he offered which helped considerably was to always gait the dog on a loose lead. When gaiting, the dog's head will naturally go where it belongs, people who choke their dogs while gaiting are messing up their natural balance and topline.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I ordered the martingale, two leather chokes, and a 4' leather lead. I was hoping to have it soon, but now it doesn't matter. We are withdrawing from the 5-show weekend in favor of a SchH/SV conformation seminar in Kentucky the same weekend. 

ETA: They didn't have a hex chain in his size. 18" is too small (or *just* slips over his head right now) and 22" is too big right now.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Actually, Shepherds (at least with mine) tend to show in larger chains.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

larger in length or in the chain size? I didn't want it too long or several inches would be hanging off. Instead I ordered the right length leather and then one a few inches bigger for later. I suppose his Fursaver could work later on, but he still has a pretty tight/flat coat right now so it looks funny, a big silver chain on his black fur.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

In length  I use fursavers because it's easier to create a dead ring for pulling. I hate them for regular obedience


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My stuff came! OMG I love it! Better than I thought. I think they treated the leather with something (it smelles like pine or cedar). It's soft, yet sturdy at the same time. I hope it all fits! We cancelled the 5 shows this weekend, in favor of a SchH/SV conformation workshop in Kentucky. I suppose I can always sell this stuff and get bigger stuff later.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Or you keep the stuff and use it on the next dog ;-)

If you do sell it, I want it!!! DIBS!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

They fit! With a little room to spare, thank goodness.


----------

